# Ricky Cain's new home fish aquarium



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ricky hates fish. When he thinks about them he just hates them. But in the following video you will see not just fish, but gold fish. Here's why:

Ricky told me he came up with the idea of this aquarium by forcing himself to think outside of the box. He got a cardboard box from a refridgerator and got inside. But he made sure his thinking was left outside. His thinking was not his usual hence the goldfish. But the trick worked!

Overall I have to say it's very original. Some will say it's borderline kitsch, but some elements are just beautiful. I like the "pink flowering tree branches" (that is not a joke, I like them for real):






--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that is awesome, a dujo with what looks like a real nature outside... where can I get a tank like that.? 

what niko doesn't know is ricky was just at my house, and he told me he will be selling these tanks on the home shoping network for only $19.95 ...

actually he came and got some plants, and said he only had a ada 60 .


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> that is awesome, a dujo with what looks like a real nature outside... where can I get a tank like that.?
> 
> what niko doesn't know is ricky was just at my house, and he told me he will be selling these tanks on the home shoping network for only $19.95 ...
> 
> actually he came and got some plants, and said he only had a ada 60 .


I call the goldfish on the left Little Niko. He constantly causes problems and he might have to take the toilet trip to the big gold fish bowl in the sky.

Nikolay I have called you to no avail on the Aquasoil. What are you under deep covering working with the feds again again? I got a 60 I am setting up and . . . I need some Aquasoil. If I cant get some quick I am just using the Fourite Black I already had in there,


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

What an original little tank!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

that is awesome!!!! thanks for sharing it Niko. great job Ricky!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Excellent Ricky! You must have hidden this in your luggage when we came back from Japan.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Now will you believe me when I say that all recent aquascaping trends come directly from Japanese gardens? LOL!

Are the pink blossoms on the tree Sunset hygro?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you got it all wrong that is the new cub scout thing. instead of building a bird house for a badge they have to build a japan themed aquarium.... this also reminds me of the treasure chest them tanks, or what about this type of stuff.


----------

